# How do you cover a C&C cage?



## OsOurica (May 20, 2011)

When the C&C cage is in your bedroom, how do you cover it while the light is on? Like if its "night time" and the light gets turned off, but your in your room, how do you cover it? Because there will be 2 CHE's on top of the cage, so wouldn't the blanket light on fire? Sorry if this doesn't make sense, I'm tired...

Try this again. The light gets turned on at 7:00 AM, and automatically turns off at 7:00PM, so s/he will come out and eat, wheel, whatever. But if I turn my light on, s/he will go back and hide. So how do you cover a cage that has CHE's on top?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not much help. >.> I solved this problem by just banishing me from my...I mean Lily's...room after her light goes off at 11. :lol: Not sure how well this would work, but perhaps you could get a folding divider and putting it up between the cage and the light to help keep it darker?


----------



## OsOurica (May 20, 2011)

I'm in bed by 12 at the latest, so would it be too late if the light went off at 12 PM? And would it be to late if it went on at 10 AM?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't have a C&C cage, although I have all the materials new in the package in the corner should I get the motivation/time to make one... 

But Daisy does have a large guinea pig style cage. I made a cover that goes around the sides to keep warm air in and drafts out. It's basically a blanket that I put elastic through the top and bottom hems and have little ties on it. So like a big wrap for the sides of the cage. 

For the top I took a clear plastic sheet and cut a hole in it to go around the CHE and finished the edges with seam binding. I leave that on in the cold months during the day so the light can shine through. And for night time if I'm in the room I made another cover with a big hole in it to accommodate the CHE that just goes on the top too. I'll go take a quick snapshot and post shortly.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, here are 2 photo's of the cover, don't mind the mess, it's laundry day. 

Ok. so here is a pic of the top covers closed, and then another where they are opened...


----------

